# Datsun 200SX 1983



## mghines (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a Datsun 200sx 1983 with only 56,000 original miles on it. I am the only owner, it was my first car. My 16 year old son is now driving it. I'm not sure that I feel safe with him driving it. It is starting to act up. Any ideas on where I should try to get rid of it. I hate to junk it, it still runs.


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Sell it to me for $100


----------



## mghines (Dec 29, 2006)

No thanks, it has brand new tires and new brakes and calipers on the front and back, so I'll hold off for awhile to see if we can find someone to work on it, without spending a fortune. If I change my mind I'll let you know. what state are you in?


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

WIsconsin, so I'm pretty close if you decide to sell.


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

I forgot to ask, how is it acting up?


----------



## mghines (Dec 29, 2006)

It doesn't want to stay running until it warms up, after a couple of miles it runs great.


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Good luck getting it fixed  Just give me a yell if you decide to sell it. Cash in hand


----------



## rosadestfer (Feb 11, 2007)

allo mghines i think your trouble is juste off the maintenance probably the gas filtrer is dirty and not enough gas for start but after the pressur is better the car is running well certainly juste a smal maintenance deficit for sure this is not big trouble excuse my english i come from quebec good luck


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It sounds to me like the choke coil may not be properly set, or the fast idle speed circuit needs to be adjusted. It doesn't sound like an unsafe condition to me, my first car had a horrible time on cold starts ( 1979 AMC Spirit with 232 AMC L6 and a Carter YFA 1 BBL), but that never presented a safety hazard to me.I learned how to deal with it and drove around it


----------



## Nivo88SS (Mar 17, 2007)

wow, an s12 with 56k on it?


----------



## lister17 (Feb 23, 2007)

mghines..What engine is in your 200sx??


----------

